# Pedal de distorción-BOSS HYPERMETAL HM-3



## GodSaveMetal (Sep 23, 2012)

Sé que mi amix ELECTRONEC publicó algo similar, pero quiero corregir algunas cosas y hacer precisiones, he buscado en la fuente original y en algunos casos fotos internas de este mítico pedal de la BOSS, se supone es la continuación de la serie NEGRITOS de la boss, como el HM-2; ya lo cloné es NORDIK OLD SCHOOL METAL; CHAIN SAW SOUND; para los entendidos; es para tocar METAL NÓRDICO!! fantástico, su hermano que le sigue es el HM-3 o HYPER METAL como lo denomina la BOSS y lo cataloga como el mejor sucesor del HM-2; tiene unas diferencias muy especiales, aquí utiliza los NJM4558L abandonando el M5218AL que parece que ya no está en producción y en sus últimos modelos lo sustituyó por el NJM4558L; para mi gran suerte recién llegados al PERÚ.
Los transistores como el 2SC3378GR tampoco están en el mercado y ellos mismos suguieren su mejor reemplazo el 2SC2240GR son compatibles PIN a PIN ; NPN ambos, es muy cómodo poderlo encontrar; me pasó un problema que lo resolví viendo todos los esquemas de la BOSS y son muy similares.
Los FETs son mi problema, el 2SK184-GR parece que está descontinuado, idem me sucede con el 2SK118-Y está como no habido en el PERÚ; me ponen cara de enfermo cuando se los pregunto; pero en muchos de los diagramas de BOSS utilizan el casi indestructible y muy ubicable 2SK30A, este FET me ha traido muchas emociones y buenísimos resultados; he cometido errores garrafales con ese FET y me ha sorprendido gratísimamente es casi indestructible!!!!
Del resto lo usual, el 2SC2458GR es ubicable, los FETs como mencione todos son el 2SK30A, sustituyendo al 184 y al 118 sin problemas; los diodos del clipping y los del send return inter etapas fueron los mismos en lugar de los que usa la BOSS que son el 1SS133 lo sustituí como siempre por el 1N4148 y el S5500G lo utilizan como protector contra cortos en el DC IN  ahí calza muy bien el 1N4001 o el 04 o el 07 o cualquiera que tengas a mano de 400V a 1A normal, de esos negritos con banda blanca!! 
El switch como me recomendó ELECTRONEC; que de paso es un maestro de maestros en cajas de BOSS; utilizo un MINI pulzador industrial de 3A con palanquita como lo he realizado en el BOSS HM-2; ELECTRONEC también los utiliza en todos sus BOSS clónicos.
Sé que está super largo la explicaicón pero vale para todos los que deseen iniciarse en el CLONAJE DE LOS BOSS.
Aquí el verdadero esquema original de este pedal fabricado en JAPÓN:





al final pongo el PDF original si a alguien le intereza hacerse este increible pedalazo!!
Iré publicando de a pocos según el interés en este pedalillo, si se dan cuenta el TONE stack del mismo es diferente al HM-2; su hermano mayor; en lugar de ICs es a transistores, los potes también difieren creo son más fáciles de ubicar todos son log; tiene 2 de 10K y dos de 50K funcionan muy bien; parece quue esta versión es algo mejorada del HM-2; estos dos pedales le hacen la camita para el memorable MT-2 o METAL ZONE que muchos aman y odian por igual; jejjejeje no entiendo eso, es que el MT-2 tiene ese sonidito nasal increible, a mí me fascina, ya pronto su clonada no desesperen!!!!!!!
para termina esta introductoria una de las únicas fotos que he podido obtener en la RED de las partes internas de este monstruito:




Sé que el oriental que colgó esta foto lo modificó a su manera yo lo voy a ser exacto al original, hasta acá lo que hay del original en la red, pronto mi versión.
Que lo disfruteis!!!


----------



## GodSaveMetal (Oct 13, 2012)

Parece que no hay mucho interés en este extraordinario pedalillo asi que les muestro lo que tengo:




Este es el main PCB.




Este es el PCB de los potes.




Ya casi listo todo; empezar a completar los componentes soldados.
Qué les parece!!!!!!!!


----------



## LAYOUT (Oct 23, 2012)

*Hola compañero *@godsavemetal *si hay **interés **porque también estoy construyendo este pedal y el Boss DS-1, pero hasta ahora estoy termiando el PCB porque lo quiero hacer como el original, del DS-1 si lo encontre igual que el original, estáexcelente su pcb muy buen trabajo @godsavemetal, gracias por el aporte adjunto.*

*John Alex.*


----------



## GodSaveMetal (Oct 23, 2012)

Tienes el IC original del DS1 o lo estás adaptando con algún reemplazo, yo pesaba hacer lo mismo! lo has adaptado con algún sip?? de 8 pines en línea???
Si es que lo has hecho me interezaría compartir diseños!!
GRACIAS amigo, espero lo hagas; el HM-3 es full!! el HM-2 no se queda atrás; son de diferente calibre, pronto pronto el MT-2!!!
Estoy diagramando todos los BOSS!!!!!!!! exactos a los originales, con algunas adaptaciones de componentes que los mismos de BOSS suguieren o los que lo hicieron me lo están suguiriendo; para el DS1 no tengo ninguna sugerencia, en mi país no puedo encontrar el IC original.
Me puedes dar una mano con ello???


----------



## LAYOUT (Oct 24, 2012)

GodSaveMetal dijo:


> Tienes el IC original del DS1 o lo estás adaptando con algún reemplazo, yo pesaba hacer lo mismo! lo has adaptado con algún sip?? de 8 pines en línea???
> Si es que lo has hecho me interezaría compartir diseños!!
> GRACIAS amigo, espero lo hagas; el HM-3 es full!! el HM-2 no se queda atrás; son de diferente calibre, pronto pronto el MT-2!!!
> Estoy diagramando todos los BOSS!!!!!!!! exactos a los originales, con algunas adaptaciones de componentes que los mismos de BOSS suguieren o los que lo hicieron me lo están suguiriendo; para el DS1 no tengo ninguna sugerencia, en mi país no puedo encontrar el IC original.
> Me puedes dar una mano con ello???


 
*Hola compañero *@godsavemetal*, si tengo el TA7136P no le hecho adapataciones, el pcb lo realice igual que el original en estos días lo quemo para terminar pronto el DS-1, porque me lo encargaron para esta semana, depronto le incluyo la modificación, de los Boss he realizado varios como el Delay DM-2, del HM-2 vendi 3 de estos power, el MT-2 Metal Zone también lo realice, del HM-3 estoy terminando el PCB original lo mas identico posible como el pdf que adjunto, ese IC esta a 5€ para hacer los clasicos Boss, si quiere los puede comprar de http://www.retroamplis.com/TA7136P/es hacen envíos internacionales, pero ese puede reemplazarlo por el OPA2604, TL082, TL074 algun IC que cumpla las caracteristicas, sin ningun problema no queda igual pero similar si queda.*

*Adjunto un avance del control HM-3 VR BOARD ASSY.*

*John Alex.*


----------



## GodSaveMetal (Oct 24, 2012)

LAYOUT dijo:


> *Hola compañero *@godsavemetal*, si tengo el TA7136P no le hecho adapataciones, el pcb lo realice igual que el original en estos días lo quemo para terminar pronto el DS-1, porque me lo encargaron para esta semana, depronto le incluyo la modificación, de los Boss he realizado varios como el Delay DM-2, del HM-2 vendi 3 de estos power, el MT-2 Metal Zone también lo realice, del HM-3 estoy terminando el PCB original lo mas identico posible como el pdf que adjunto, ese IC esta a 5€ para hacer los clasicos Boss, si quiere los puede comprar de http://www.retroamplis.com/TA7136P/es hacen envíos internacionales, pero ese puede reemplazarlo por el OPA2604, TL082, TL074 algun IC que cumpla las caracteristicas, sin ningun problema no queda igual pero similar si queda.*
> 
> *Adjunto un avance del control HM-3 VR BOARD ASSY.*
> 
> *John Alex.*



qué bien que te sirva, ya que hay muchos planos que me parecían erroneos, hasta que conseguí el original y la única foto de las tripas de uno, me convencieron de que el tone stack del HM-3 es a transistores; no hay problema en que reemplaces el 2SK184 y el 2SK118 con el 2SK30A para lo que se utiliza son intercambiables, lo descubrí con este pedal y en las versiones antiguas de otros BOSS, el 2SK30A es muy utilizado por los TAIWANESES; KOREANOS y CHINOS en sus pedales de bandera, los que llevan interruptor electrónico; IDEM en IBANEZ y otras markas; dime ya que me animaste a ser el DS1 original, como reemplazo el TA7136P con el NJM4558L que tienen el mismo encapsulado??? alguna idea man?? 
solo por cusiosidad, como hiciste con tu CLON del MT-2 ya que hay dos controles bien trankas de conseguir; yo diría imposibles, de ejes dobles independientes, e incluso uno es stereo y el otro simple???
Mi idea y ya está diseñada, es hacer dos placas una con 4 controles (es la EQ) y la otra con dos controles (gain y vol) estoy dimencionando la caxitas acrílica BOSS para que quepan los seis controles en dos líneas!! en eso estoy por el momento; los ICs ya los tengo le voy a poner NJM4558L y el NJM4580L de mejor ganancia, son SIP, me va quedar exacto al original, con los 2SK30A que son indestructibles uffff!! ya veo el sonido!!

GRAXIAS!!!


----------



## LAYOUT (Oct 24, 2012)

GodSaveMetal dijo:


> qué bien que te sirva, ya que hay muchos planos que me parecían erroneos, hasta que conseguí el original y la única foto de las tripas de uno, me convencieron de que el tone stack del HM-3 es a transistores; no hay problema en que reemplaces el 2SK184 y el 2SK118 con el 2SK30A para lo que se utiliza son intercambiables, lo descubrí con este pedal y en las versiones antiguas de otros BOSS, el 2SK30A es muy utilizado por los TAIWANESES; KOREANOS y CHINOS en sus pedales de bandera, los que llevan interruptor electrónico; IDEM en IBANEZ y otras markas; dime ya que me animaste a ser el DS1 original, como reemplazo el TA7136P con el NJM4558L que tienen el mismo encapsulado??? alguna idea man??
> solo por cusiosidad, como hiciste con tu CLON del MT-2 ya que hay dos controles bien trankas de conseguir; yo diría imposibles, de ejes dobles independientes, e incluso uno es stereo y el otro simple???
> Mi idea y ya está diseñada, es hacer dos placas una con 4 controles (es la EQ) y la otra con dos controles (gain y vol) estoy dimencionando la caxitas acrílica BOSS para que quepan los seis controles en dos líneas!! en eso estoy por el momento; los ICs ya los tengo le voy a poner NJM4558L y el NJM4580L de mejor ganancia, son SIP, me va quedar exacto al original, con los 2SK30A que son indestructibles uffff!! ya veo el sonido!!
> 
> GRAXIAS!!!


 
*Hola compañero *@godsavemetal*, es cierto en algunos diagramas hay ciertas modificaciones, este diagrama de un foro de China también lo habia encontrado cuando empece a realizar el MH-3 muchas gracias por adjuntarlo al foro, pues fotos y imagenes si hay pero se encuentran muy pocas en español o ingles, hay que buscarlos en foros Chinos, Coreanos Taiwaneses y indudablemente el los Japoneses, asi me encontrado algunos muy buenos que no tengo o que no encuentro, pero en la gran mayoria una amiga y un amigo que tiene un arcenal de ahi saco los PCB*

*Muchas gracias compañero por la recomendación de algunos componentes del HM-3, respecto al DS-1 que estoy realizando con IC original, ya que me recomendo los del HM-3, le doy mi recomendación y mi experiencia en pedales, si va a reemplazar el TA7136 porque no lo consigue, lo mejor seria reemplazarlo por el M5218-AN6551 Lineal en ultimas seria el TL072 ya que sale mas economico y facil de conseguir, me imagino que tiene el datasheet y su configuración del TA7136, de todas maneras lo adjunto depronto a alguien le pueda ser de utilidad para que haga adaptaciones.*

*El MT-2 lo realice lo mas similar posible, como sabra hay 3 versiones incluyendo el Label de Taiwan Silver, lo realice con el IC original vesion 1 con texto Orange, si esos controles parametric equalizer de 3 bandas de frecuencia son dificiles de conseguir, un amigo que repara pedales tiene un monton de cosas arrumadas, me reagala componentes que no encuentro  entre ellos esos controles, aquí hay una tienda electrónica que venden componentes para pedales y Board completos ahi encuentro muchas cosas pero algunas son costosas, recuerdo que en los viejos equipos traian algo similar a ese Potenciomentro de Rec y Balance, si la idea que tiene esta excelente con los controles a los lados lo puede adaptar muy bien, si las cajas acrilicas estan muy buenas solo le faltaria la goma de Boss tanto superior como inferior le quedarian muy bien, le doy mi Tip que uso para ello cuando quiero alguna goma de cierta marca, va a algun lado donde realicen sellos en caucho, lleva el logo y ahi le hacen los que quiera, solo pide que no lo hagan a espejo y queda como el original.*

*John Alex.*


----------



## GodSaveMetal (Oct 24, 2012)

Graxias amix por el datasheet de ese IC; podrías compartir tus fotos o PCB de los originales de la BOSS?? los tienes todos??? ando buscando el actual PCB del EQ de 7 bandas de la BOSS; me parece que todos los ICs son NJM4558; los TL022 se pueden reeemplazar con los TL072; solo tengo un esquema corregido con todos los ICs que te comento, tendrás la foto del PCB o el SERVICE manual del original del nuevo GE-7??
Aquí comparto ese circuito está modificado y tiene encima el código del board.
QUé suerte encontraras esos potes, aquí ni en la peor pesadilla existen jejejjeeeeeeeeeeee!! solo los normalitos lineales, los logarítmicos hasta 250K y los inversos ni con lupa, recientemente al medir los logaríticos me encontré por casualida que algunos eran inversos!!, esos FALLADOS son los que compro, jejjejeeeeeeeeee!! ni saben lo que venden!!!

Muchas graxias amix!!!


----------



## LAYOUT (Oct 24, 2012)

GodSaveMetal dijo:


> Graxias amix por el datasheet de ese IC; podrías compartir tus fotos o PCB de los originales de la BOSS?? los tienes todos??? ando buscando el actual PCB del EQ de 7 bandas de la BOSS; me parece que todos los ICs son NJM4558; los TL022 se pueden reeemplazar con los TL072; solo tengo un esquema corregido con todos los ICs que te comento, tendrás la foto del PCB o el SERVICE manual del original del nuevo GE-7??
> Aquí comparto ese circuito está modificado y tiene encima el código del board.
> QUé suerte encontraras esos potes, aquí ni en la peor pesadilla existen jejejjeeeeeeeeeeee!! solo los normalitos lineales, los logarítmicos hasta 250K y los inversos ni con lupa, recientemente al medir los logaríticos me encontré por casualida que algunos eran inversos!!, esos FALLADOS son los que compro, jejjejeeeeeeeeee!! ni saben lo que venden!!!
> 
> Muchas graxias amix!!!


 
*Hola compañero @godsavemetal, tengo algunos Boss digame cual o cuales necesita si lo tengo lo adjunto al foro, de subir fotos de pedales o PCB creo que seria en el álbum no se*

*Es muy buen pedal la nueva versión del GE-7, en este momento el pcb no lo tengo a la mano mi amiga es la que tiene la gran mayoría en su colección y tiene el que me comenta, cuando me hable con ella lo adjunto, en la Internet esta el PCB pero esta diagonal, los componentes si están de frente y para clonarlos es mucho mejor una imagen o foto de frente, si conozco ese diagrama lo tengo mas ordenado porque ese poco se entiende, aquí lo adjunto le puede ser de utilidad, no el New Versión service manual del GE-7 no lo tengo, como la gran mayoría tenemos el pedal Antiguo GE-7.*
*Aquí si se encuentran varios Pote de diferente clase en algunas tiendas electrónicas, si gracias a mi amigo que es el que me regala cajas, componentes y cosas así que tiene por ahí, la mayoría de pedales que realizo son para una amiga Full Metal, mi afición y mi pasión esta mas en crear prototipos electrónicos de toda clase, usted a parte de realizar pedales tambien realiza amplificadores para guitarra? Es mi segunda afición.*


*John Alex.*


----------



## GodSaveMetal (Oct 25, 2012)

LAYOUT dijo:


> *Hola compañero @godsavemetal, tengo algunos Boss digame cual o cuales necesita si lo tengo lo adjunto al foro, de subir fotos de pedales o PCB creo que seria en el álbum no se*
> 
> *Es muy buen pedal la nueva versión del GE-7, en este momento el pcb no lo tengo a la mano mi amiga es la que tiene la gran mayoría en su colección y tiene el que me comenta, cuando me hable con ella lo adjunto, en la Internet esta el PCB pero esta diagonal, los componentes si están de frente y para clonarlos es mucho mejor una imagen o foto de frente, si conozco ese diagrama lo tengo mas ordenado porque ese poco se entiende, aquí lo adjunto le puede ser de utilidad, no el New Versión service manual del GE-7 no lo tengo, como la gran mayoría tenemos el pedal Antiguo GE-7.*
> *Aquí si se encuentran varios Pote de diferente clase en algunas tiendas electrónicas, si gracias a mi amigo que es el que me regala cajas, componentes y cosas así que tiene por ahí, la mayoría de pedales que realizo son para una amiga Full Metal, mi afición y mi pasión esta mas en crear prototipos electrónicos de toda clase, usted a parte de realizar pedales tambien realiza amplificadores para guitarra? Es mi segunda afición.*
> ...



Como le manifesté mi amigo, tengo solo la versión corregida por el mismo CHINO que alguna vez la ensambló, y una foto del PCB muy pero muy difusa; casi no se ve muy bien!! por eso mi interés en tener fotos más claras de la nuevita versión del GE-7; tengo la locura de modificarlo para ser con ese tres EQs diferentes jejejejeeeeee!!! es cosa de modificar la ecualización para el corte de frecuencia indicada.
Claro me interezan todos los BOSS que pueda colgar en el foro; TERMOLO, VIBRATO, HIPERFUZZ; DELAYS; etc etc, todos los analógicos, (fotos claras del layout, PCB coneccionado, potes); yo me encargo de hacer la retroingeniería y colgar el PCB completo con su layout; PCB de los potes, coneccionados y demás; de esos pedales olvidados de la BOSS que nunca va a reeditar como antes; los digitales no me interezan todos están hechos con el MISMO EEPROM!! solo cambian una que otra cosa, la programación de eso ta guardado bajo 7 llaves!!!
Se tendría que sacrificar uno y descompilarlo!!! empezando que ese EEPROM no lo venden!!! me parece que es de elaboración exclusiva de la ROLAND, unos dos años y ya es obsoleto, ahí sí talvez me interece!! ejjejeeeeeeeee!!!
Algo como esto de la antígua pedalera de DAVID GILMOUR:
http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_9SBRas9XXZE/TNxM_QpUReI/AAAAAAAAAek/vyHpvrPUAH8/s1600/david+gilmourbell_pedals2.jpg


----------



## LAYOUT (Oct 25, 2012)

*Hola compañero *@godsavemetal*, si le comprendo y así como le comente en la ínter de ese pedal esta una buena imagen pero de lado,*
*http://www.guitarristas.info/foros/modificacion-pedal-boss-ge-7/87695**, adjunto el Layout del Boss FZ-2 Hyper Fuzz no se si hay un mejor PCB en algún foro o que este hecho, de todas maneras ahí lo comparto de algunos que tengo, voy adjuntando poco a poco los que me mencione, porque subirlos todos de una vez como que se pierden y seria bueno comentar algo sobre ellos para poder realizar una buena replica es mi parecer*

*Del HM-3 la imagen que subio es de un Blog Japones creo que ya vio la caja mas sin embargo la adjunto para que alguien la detalle pero en si todas son iguales, de ese se encuentran los Layout como el del PDF que adjunto, algunos mas claros otros torcidos y confusos pero los acomodo, les doy luz y los  filtro con un software de diseño para que se vean mejor, los layout originales de esa serie tengo el HM-1 y HM-2 el unico que me falta es el HM-3 por eso me encargaron *

*John Alex.*


----------



## GodSaveMetal (Oct 25, 2012)

Del FZ-2 Hyper Metal tengo esa foto y además la del layout de la zona de componentes, lo que me falta es una foto de lo que hay debajo del cable de cinta para ser mejor el impreso y no estar adivinando a la hora de repazar en retroingeniería el trazado del PCB y hacer un layout más completo; jejejejeeeeee no tendría por ahi el service manual???? ahí figura la placa en layout y con código de componentes, además del esquema; que tengo dudas si es el original, ya me pasó con otro BOSS como con el HM-3.
Dices que tienes el HM-1?? puedes compartirlo??? ese me faltaría pa la colección de los NEGRITOS de la BOSS!!!!!!!

Muchas gracias amigo!!!!


----------



## GodSaveMetal (Nov 3, 2012)

ALgunos avances más de este HM-3:

con las resitencias en su sitio.

Donde se pudo multilayers y tantálios, los otros electros son BABIES esos muy peques para sitios estrechos, salió excelente!!

Con todo en su lugar y funcionando.

Una vista de cerca con todo; pronto la caxita con su hermanito el HM-2!!


----------



## Electronec (Nov 4, 2012)

GodSaveMetal dijo:


> Parece que no hay mucho interés en este extraordinario pedalillo



Chapó compañero GSM    Si señor gran post, no lo había visto hasta ahora.
Gran aporte, y gran trabajo con ese nuevo engendrito.

Mi enhorabuena también al compañero Layout por tan buena información .

Saludos al Foro.


----------



## GodSaveMetal (Nov 4, 2012)

Electronec dijo:


> Chapó compañero GSM    Si señor gran post, no lo había visto hasta ahora.
> Gran aporte, y gran trabajo con ese nuevo engendrito.
> 
> Mi enhorabuena también al compañero Layout por tan buena información .
> ...



Graxias a tí que eres mi inspiración en estos menesteres con las cajitas en PLEXIGLAS mi estimado ELECTRONEC; lo prometido; la caxita:

Ya todo en su caxita de plexi trnasparente.

Vista lateral del mismo.

sin la tapa del pedal para ver el interruptor industrial que le puse, muy efectivo y eterno.

Foto de rigor mostrando sus tripas.

Única y última foto a travéz de la tapa inferior pa que disfruteis el PCB tan denso de este increible engendrillo!!!
pronto pronto fotos con su hermano el HM-2!!!

DISFRÚTENLO!!!


----------



## Electronec (Nov 4, 2012)

Sin palabras, esa caja está de 10. Muy buen trabajo GSM.

Ahora estoy con el Wah Wah , cuando lo termine quizás me anime con este.

Saludos.


----------



## GodSaveMetal (Nov 4, 2012)

QUIREN VER LOS HERMANITOS JUNTOS????
AHÍ LES VA:

Foto superior.

Foto delantera.

Con sus plataformas de pedal abiertas mostrando el switch industrial eterno!!!!

Por último la foto más lujuriosa de todas SUS TRIPAS!!!!

DISFRÚTENLO!!!!


----------



## electorock (Ene 16, 2013)

Hola a todos, felicitaciones a ti godsavemetal por tus pedales, no soy para nada musico pero me gusta esto de los pedales, tengo un zoom g1x pero las distorciones que emula ya no le suenan bien a mis oidos,
aunque se que si le salen buenos sonidos. por aca estoy haciendo unos clones. hice el DOD/MXR, y me parece que suena mas o menos bien, me gusta, esta solo en placa sin caja.
otro que arme es un clon del OD 1 de boss, es un clon que encontre en 4shared de un aportante de handsmade.com.br creo de un tal güero lo arme creo que esta todo bien pero el pote de gain (que en las paginas del od 1 dice que sirve para mantener el sustain) de 1M ohm no le noto que haga ningun efecto a un extremo  o al otro suena igual. Por eso estoy recopilando fotos del boss od 1 pero no encuentro el pcb quiero del que tiene el operacional de 4 pines a cada lado pensaba redibujar el pcb en corel o illustrator pero como no lo encuentro creo que lo voy a trazar con pcb wizard o proteus. No se si tengas fotos del pcb  od 1  que me compartas. Segun lei tienes otros proyectos de los boss voya revisarlos a ver que tienes. Este que te armastes aqui es para metal extremo o black metal, cual seria el que me serviria para alcanzar esos sonidos, aparte se que hay que afinar mas grave tambien.
Gracias, ojala me puedas ayudar. 
Saludos y suerte.


----------



## GodSaveMetal (Ene 16, 2013)

electorock dijo:


> Hola a todos, felicitaciones a ti godsavemetal por tus pedales, no soy para nada musico pero me gusta esto de los pedales, tengo un zoom g1x pero las distorciones que emula ya no le suenan bien a mis oidos,
> aunque se que si le salen buenos sonidos. por aca estoy haciendo unos clones. hice el DOD/MXR, y me parece que suena mas o menos bien, me gusta, esta solo en placa sin caja.
> otro que arme es un clon del OD 1 de boss, es un clon que encontre en 4shared de un aportante de handsmade.com.br creo de un tal güero lo arme creo que esta todo bien pero el pote de gain (que en las paginas del od 1 dice que sirve para mantener el sustain) de 1M ohm no le noto que haga ningun efecto a un extremo  o al otro suena igual. Por eso estoy recopilando fotos del boss od 1 pero no encuentro el pcb quiero del que tiene el operacional de 4 pines a cada lado pensaba redibujar el pcb en corel o illustrator pero como no lo encuentro creo que lo voy a trazar con pcb wizard o proteus. No se si tengas fotos del pcb  od 1  que me compartas. Segun lei tienes otros proyectos de los boss voya revisarlos a ver que tienes. Este que te armastes aqui es para metal extremo o black metal, cual seria el que me serviria para alcanzar esos sonidos, aparte se que hay que afinar mas grave tambien.
> Gracias, ojala me puedas ayudar.
> Saludos y suerte.



Estimado amigo he armado los dos HM-2 y el HM-3 grascias a mi gran amigo ELECTRONEC que sin su inpración y guías me hubiera sido imposible armar!
si te interezan tan publicaos todo y como hacerselo, incluso las cajitas; mira por ahí lode ELECTRONEC, es fantástico e inspirador.
Veré si por ahi tengo el scheme del original OD1 de la BOSS qué raro que no lo encuentres es muy muy conocido!!
Hay miles de modificaciones, su scheme hay y el layout del original también creo que es este.

SUERTE!!!!


----------



## electorock (Ene 16, 2013)

Gracias amigo Godsavemetal, ya voy a revisar los posts de ELECTRONEC a ver que tiene,
y gracias por el esquema pero te has confundido, yo quiero (es que me he obsesionado) el diagrama del *Boss OD 1* y el que me has mandado el del SD 1, sera que tienes algo de ese pedal. Abajo publico las fotos de lo que tengo.
Gracias

Gracias amigo Godsavemetal, ya voy a revisar los posts de ELECTRONEC a ver que tiene,
y gracias por el esquema pero te has confundido, yo quiero (es que me he obsesionado) el diagrama del *Boss OD 1* y el que me has mandado el del SD 1, sera que tienes algo de ese pedal. Abajo publico las fotos de lo que tengo.
Gracias



parece que encontre el pcb del od 1 que quiero, me parece que lo identifico por los pines 1 y 8 del ic y porque los siguientes pines son de los transistores se ve ahi la B que supongo es la base, voy a verificar los componentes, y si esta exactamente los voy a redibujar directamente en corel draw.


----------



## GodSaveMetal (Ene 17, 2013)

electorock dijo:


> Gracias amigo Godsavemetal, ya voy a revisar los posts de ELECTRONEC a ver que tiene,
> y gracias por el esquema pero te has confundido, yo quiero (es que me he obsesionado) el diagrama del *Boss OD 1* y el que me has mandado el del SD 1, sera que tienes algo de ese pedal. Abajo publico las fotos de lo que tengo.
> Gracias
> 
> ...



Disculpa lo leí a la volada lo que quieres es una mala copia del Ibanez over 808 jajajja ese es excelente, pero te advietrto que esos pedales overload son solo para amplos valvulares, vrios los han hecho y se han quejado del bajo gain o volumen de esos pedales, les recomendé que se compraran un valvular y santa solution es tremendo el pedal!!


----------



## electorock (Ene 17, 2013)

Hola, te refieres a que este od 1 es una excelente mala copia, o el excelente es el Ibañez.
Entonce me tengo que comprar un ampli valvular jeje. (no tengo dinero para eso). Sugieres que mejor me haga un 808 .
Ahora entonces que tipo de pedales son para amplis a transistores.
Gracias


----------



## GodSaveMetal (Ene 17, 2013)

El over de los MUFFES es tremendo over, y el maxon OD-808 de matsumin es super; son para transistorizados!!! CON EL od-1 Y LOS ts TE VAS A ENSARTAR!!! IDEM CON EL zakk wilde 44, SON PARA TUBOS!!!!


----------



## electorock (Ene 17, 2013)

Ok gracias, voy a buscar eso entonces a cambiar los rumbos por los que andaba.


----------



## varapalo (Ene 18, 2013)

Llevo poco tiempo en este foro consultando por un ampli que quiero reparar,soy musico aficionado y me ha llamado la atencion este titular,estoy viendo el trabajo que  haceis, y estoy alucinando en colores. es una pasada, menudo acabado macho.Tambien has hecho tu la caja de plexi? acojonante tio.Hace tiempo quise copiar un pedal de distorsion, y segun lo abri me parecio imposible. En mi epoca no habia ordenadores, bueno si el espectrum y el amstrad para jugar a marcianitos, y hacer esa placa a rotulador era bastante jodido, ademas algunos integrados eran exclusivos de las marcas y sin internet imposible  conseguir alguno equivalente.Veo que ahora lo teneis dominado. Todavia estoy flipando con la calidad de vuestro trabajo, y una pregunta:cuesta muy caro el pedal original en tu pais o lo clonas por gusto? porque el tuyo no tiene precio, es una JOYA. bueno me despido y a seguir asi. saludos desde Euskalherria.

P.D.Como imagino que hay algun musico, les invito a visitar www varapalo.com. Yo toco (bueno, aporreo) el bajo.Tambien hay un clip cachondo en you tube (varapalo trapatrapum). Ahora ya si, Agur.


----------



## GodSaveMetal (Ene 19, 2013)

Sipi al menos encotrarlo es una danza; ya no los hace la BOSS y si lo encuentras ya ta jodido, por eso me lo hice



electorock dijo:


> Ok gracias, voy a buscar eso entonces a cambiar los rumbos por los que andaba.



Existe una versión JAPONEZA del ZAKK WILDE 44 que es una bomba para amplos a transistores, es de GORI y su modificación para hacerlo distortion excelente, un amigo lo hizo y no lo quita más de su pedal board es que se complementan de maravillas, especialmente pa los solos y blues uffff!!!!!!!!


----------



## SATANCHIA6 (Dic 4, 2015)

Buenas, como les va saludos quiero elaborar el pedal hm-3, que tal suena tu prototipo?


----------



## GodSaveMetal (Dic 4, 2015)

Hazlooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SATANCHIA6 (Dic 4, 2015)

podrias facilitar el pcb imagen?, al parecer lo habias hecho en livewire, gracias.


----------

